# A Little Help If You Please...



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Was having a clean out and ran across this - completely forgot about it!

I'm not even absolutely sure it's Russian!

I'm pretty sure it's a medical watch (pretty astute of me - huh?) with possibly the heart beats per minute?

No markings on the back and I haven't had the time to pop the back off yet. Quite small at 28mm - possibly a nurses watch? The dial is unusually nice and running dead on after a quick wind. A few scratches on the crystal, which I will buff out when I get a chance. I think it's pretty cool. Can anyone enlighten me?? Can anyone do some translations for me?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Prim are Czech, if you do a forum search you'll see a few Prim's have cropped up over the years


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and the numbers round the edge are to measure pulse, different watches have different scales


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

The twisted serpent around the staff is an age old symbol used by medics world wide known as The Staff of Asclepius ( the Yanks of course being different use The Caduceus :yahoo: ) as an old medic from my TA days it's something that irks a little.

That accounts for your watches name as well as the symbol.

The first thread I've been able to add something useful,

regards

beach bum


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I cant work out how the numbers around the edge could measure pulse, as every person and differing condition will read a different pulse.

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the traditional method for measuring pulse is to time 15 seconds whilst counting the beats. If you counted for 15 seconds, you'll multiply the number of beats you counted by 4 to determine the pulse or heart rate. Pulse rate is recorded as the number of beats in one minute. So if you counted 15 beats, the pulse rate would be 15 X 4 = 60 beats/minute. If you counted 18 beats the pulse rate would be 18 X 4 = 72 beats/minute.

With this type of watch you count a gviven number of pulse beats (this watch is 15 beats you can see it says at 12 and 6, I guess the translation would be count 15 beats)










Therefore start counting when the second hand is at 12 (or 6) count 15 beats and where ever the second had is reads the pulse rate per minute. So you can see 15 beats in 15 seconds equals 60 bpm if 15 beats is reached in 10 seconds you can see 90 bpm and 20 seconds 45 bpm.

This timex I have has a 30 scale ie you count 30 beats not 15

HTH


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Excellent, so your only counting beats rather than beats and time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

exactly you just count 15 beats (or 30 depending on the scale on the watch) and read off the pulse rate per minute

here's Roy's version with a 30 pulsations scale


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

beach bum said:


> The twisted serpent around the staff is an age old symbol used by medics world wide known as The Staff of Asclepius ( the Yanks of course being different use The Caduceus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for that BB. I can't believe that you have only contributed something useful once in 58 posts! C'mon! I'm probably the same, so for my 760 posts I have only had something constructive to say about 15 times??!! I'm sure a lot of people on here would agree with that!



pg tips said:


> the traditional method for measuring pulse is to time 15 seconds whilst counting the beats. If you counted for 15 seconds, you'll multiply the number of beats you counted by 4 to determine the pulse or heart rate. Pulse rate is recorded as the number of beats in one minute. So if you counted 15 beats, the pulse rate would be 15 X 4 = 60 beats/minute. If you counted 18 beats the pulse rate would be 18 X 4 = 72 beats/minute.
> 
> With this type of watch you count a gviven number of pulse beats (this watch is 15 beats you can see it says at 12 and 6, I guess the translation would be count 15 beats)
> 
> ...


Shame about the guys engraving pen on the bezel... arrrgh! They should not even be allowed to sell these things to people with watches or electronic equipment! Thanx PG

I thought the name was AESKULAP - what is this? So, the "ODPOCITAT 15 TEPU" indicates the 15 pulse thing?

RLT Rocks!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I thought the name was AESKULAP - what is this? So, the "ODPOCITAT 15 TEPU" indicates the 15 pulse thing?
> 
> RLT Rocks!


Aeskulap is the same as Asclepius, I think :hypocrite:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe there's a watch somewhere that has a scale measuring how many useful posts you have made?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Vaurien said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the name was AESKULAP - what is this? So, the "ODPOCITAT 15 TEPU" indicates the 15 pulse thing?
> ...


I agree probably Czech for Asclepius the greek god of medicine


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Aeskulap is the same as Asclepius, I think


Sorry... sometimes I'm a little thick and I really should have read BB's post a little more carefully... It's all Greek to me or should I say Russian?



Uncle Alec said:


> Maybe there's a watch somewhere that has a scale measuring how many useful posts you have made?


Are you trying to say something, Unc?


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

No, just a riposte to your post #9, and beach bum's post #4.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Uncle Alec said:


> Maybe there's a watch somewhere that has a scale measuring how many useful posts you have made?


Wonderful!

I want it









Who can say if a sentence has any value?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> So, the "ODPOCITAT 15 TEPU" indicates the 15 pulse thing?


 ...''COUNT 15 PULSE'' :grin:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > So, the "ODPOCITAT 15 TEPU" indicates the 15 pulse thing?
> ...


Like I said, sometimes I'm a little thick and it takes awhile for things to sink in. I was thinking that may have been 15 jewels or something, since I didn't look at the movement. However, I am quite good at understanding, reading, writing & spelling English! You know us Americans - we can only master one language.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

beach bum said:


> The twisted serpent around the staff is an age old symbol used by medics world wide known as The Staff of Asclepius ( the Yanks of course being different use The Caduceus :yahoo: ) as an old medic from my TA days it's something that irks a little.
> 
> That accounts for your watches name as well as the symbol.
> 
> ...


Actually it is a lot older than that.........

A LONG time ago the Isrealites were very bad and sinned ( probably buying fake watches ) and were bitten by poisonous serpents so that many were dying. So they approached Moses and he made a copper serpent wrapped around a wooden staff so that anyone looking at the staff who were dying were healed. Numbers 21 v 7,8

That symbol is used on Ambulances and Medical buildings and clothing today and apparently watches..........

Just my take on it 

And yes the Greek God Asclepius had an identical staff......but where did the Greeks get the idea i wonder??? Perhaps he was a "Hommage"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips has the useage correct - with these you count 15 pulses starting at either of the two zero figures (12 & 6) and wherever the seconds hand is idicates the pulse rate. It has two start points to save time for the medic. Note of course that if you reach 15 beats in less than 5 secs or more than 25 secondss - it's probably safe to consider calling an ambulance :lol: smartish like :to_become_senile:










Here's my one from Slava - and a nice one too!


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I find these rather interesting as I was/am a nurse (i now work in psych and teach students) and never have seen or heard of one.

I was thinking of buying a 24hr watch to fit the work theme but now i want one of these. So if anyone has one that they want to sell please give me a PM. Much prefer russian as it appears thats where my collection is going.

Thanks Mark.


----------

